# Behringer unveils iNuke Boom iPod dock



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All I can say is WOW LOL

Behringer unveils 8-foot iNuke Boom iPod dock under the Eurosound brand.

Now this should turn some heads for sure, 









If you look carefully you will see an iPod touch sitting on the top of this new iNuke Boom dock for Apples devices. It measures 8ft wide, 4ft tall and weighs 700lbs Has a total of 10,000watts of power and sells for around $30,000!

See here for full details.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

A solution looking for a market? I don't get it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Would work well in a small night club or that sort of venue. I dont see it selling to someone to use in a residential home. Its huge to say the least and by no means portable LOL
For $30,000 I could build an amazing sound system that would sound so much better than one of these. I also dont get it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Certainly is not lacking for size...


----------

